# CoraLife Fixture



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Where could I find leg brackets and replacement fans?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L Aquatics has the legs, but I don't know if they have the fans. Give them a call 604-444-1161 and ask them. If they don't have the fans they can probably tell you where to find them.

Coralife Aqualight Pro Mounting Legs (Pair)

Ooops, sorry I just noticed that the legs are backordered. If you call about the fan you can ask when they're expecting more legs.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the fans are just standard desktop computer fans...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They are desktop fans, I replaced one of mine but I don't recall what mm the size is.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a brand new brackets in black and i have a clear ones as well but used. pm me if tou are still looking


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I found brackets off one of my old fixtures. I found out that the fan size is a 40mm computer fan thanks guys!


----------

